

The Web Development Process (A Guide) - bendauphinee
http://mgcx.com/theprocess

======
bendauphinee
I wrote this guide as information for people looking for a website. Any
comments or suggestions towards improvement?

~~~
aasarava
Nicely done. This is a clear, simple guide that'll be handy to pass on to
small businesses/organizations that haven't ever gone through a Web
development process.

However you might want to modify the end so that the business owners don't
assume that the project is just "done" after launch. Rather, explain that good
Web sites often need maintenance -- which could be as little as getting help
making edits and inserting photos into a page, or as much as building out new
features for the site and even doing a redesign based on feedback from
visitors.

Also, it'd be good to better differentiate between who does the design and the
development -- and let the business owner know that they can choose their own
designer or rely on the developer to bring in someone (or do it themselves.)
Each of those options has its own risks.

~~~
bendauphinee
Thanks for the feedback. I will rewrite to include that. I never even thought
to differentiate on the dev/design staffing, since I always take care of that
part of the process for my clients.

